# 25 signs you've grown up



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

1. Your house plants are alive, and you can't smoke any of them.
2. Having sex in a twin bed is out of the question.
3. You keep more food than beer in the fridge.
4. 6:00 AM is when you get up, not when you go to bed.
5. You hear your favorite song on an elevator.
6. You watch the Weather Channel.
7. Your friends marry and divorce instead of hook up and break up.
8. You go from 130 days of vacation time to 14.
9. Jeans and a sweater no longer qualify as "dressed up."
10. You're the one calling the police because those damn kids next door
won't turn down the stereo.
11. Older relatives feel comfortable telling sex jokes around you
12. You don't know what time TacoBell closes anymore.
13. Your car insurance goes down and your payments go up.
14. You feed your dog Science Diet instead of McDonalds leftovers.
15. Sleeping on the couch makes your back hurt.
16. You no longer take naps from noon to 6 PM.
17. Dinner and a movie is the whole date instead of the beginning of one.
18. Eating a basket of chicken wings at 3 AM would severely upset, rather
than settle your stomach.
19. You go to the drug store for ibuprofen and antacid, not condoms and
pregnancy tests.
20. A $4.00 bottle of wine is no longer "pretty good stuff."
21. You actually eat breakfast food at breakfast time.
22. "I just can't drink the way I used to," replaces, "I'm never going to
drink that much again."
23. 90% of the time you spend in front of a computer is for real work.
24. You drink at home so you can save money by not going to a bar.
25. You read this entire list looking desperately for one sign that doesn't
apply to you and can't find one to save your sorry butt.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Looks like ive got a long way to go!!


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I'll never grow up... 8)


----------



## browningboy (Mar 30, 2003)

same here :beer:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Funny I read the whole thing and I must be getting older....with 27 knocking on the door, I am starting to feel older.....my neck, my back, my neack and my back...oooohhhhh ibuprofen....that's nice.......


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Is it possible to not be old but still have them apply?


----------



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

working on 36 and once in a while a nap from noon til 2:00 works pretty good. 2 kids later, the sex life has slid way down hill from wedding, still would'nt trade her for anything, she puts up with alot of crap. This is a very comfortable stage of life.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

I feel sorry for you guys! :lol: As towards the age deal... :lol:


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Those are hitting too close to home. :beer: :eyeroll:


----------



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

At the tender age of 32 now. I concede that I am old. It is a somewhat peaceful feeling to come to terms with it. 

Not too old to drag a couple dozen dekes 1/2 mile (plus all the other stuff) for a solo hunt though.

RC


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

Man I can relate to every one of them!!!!! But I can still give a young-un
a run for his money when it comes to drinking beer *S*Im a semi pro LOL.. :beer:


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

"Old" is always about 15 years older than you happen to be at the time :lol: . I will say there is one other advantage of getting old, that is you have a much larger range of hot looking women to check out :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

Old is when you pick your duck hunting spots based on if you can drive right up to them and dump the decoys.


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Old is when you have nothing better to do than checkout who GB3 blasted today :sniper:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: havent heard that one yet.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Number one is my favorite.


----------



## Goosepride (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm 27 and "I just can't drink the way I used to" really applies - especially being a UND grad. I'm embarrased now that I actually can say, "nope, I've had enough to drink"

Beats the hangover though!


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

none of us on this site have grown up..............look at the # of posts by the names!!!


----------

